# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Familja Kamberaj kërkon Eduart Kamberaj

## Kozetta

Pershendetje antare te forumit dhe shqiptaret ne Shqiperi dhe ne mbare Boten. 
Quhet Eduart Kamberaj, vellai im qe ne 16 janar te 1999 eshte larguar nga Shqiperia me Tragetin Iliria dhe nga ajo dite kane kaluar 7 vjete dhe nuk eshte degjuar prej tij asgje. Mamaja e Eduartit Shpresa dhe babai i Eduartit tashme jane te semure dhe kerkojne me cdo kusht te dine per Edin nese eshte gjalle. Eduarti eshte i moshes 40 vjec, sy bojqelli, i gjate 1m e 78 cm, i lindur ne  Tirane (tek Lagja 2 "Brryli"), ka qene i martuar me Luljeta Sinovarfin dhe ka dy djem Oltjoni  dhe Armandi  te cilet ndodhen ne Greqi. 
Ju lutem kush ka ndonje te dhene (ndoshta ka nderuar edhe emrin), ju lutem na njoftoni. Se shpejti do te vendos edhe fotografine e tij. 
Zoti ju bekofte,

Pershendetje miqesore
Kozetta

creseal77@yahoo.com

----------


## Brari

Kozzeta.. 

Ne njerin nga kanalet televizive shqiptare ka nje program per te ndihmuar ne gjetjen e njerzve te humbur.
Besoj i keni kontaktuar ata.
Me vjen shum keq per cka ju ka ndodhur e uroj nga zemra te keni lajme te mira.
Cfar eshte ky Trageti Iliria?
Linjen e Vlores apo te Durresit bente apo ben?

Me policine Shqiptare besoj jeni ne lidhje.
Po ne interpolin Shqiptar a keni biseduar , po ne SHIK, po ne Ministri te jashtme?

A kishte vellai juaj armiq apo probleme te ndryshme?
Akishte ai arsye te fshihej apo te qendronte ilegal jashte shteti  e ti trembej kontakteve me ju..familjen pra..?
Ju keni degjuar besoj per Rastin IRENA.. gruaja e nje biznesmeni qe u zhduk pa gjurme.

Dini gje se me cilet shoqerohej Vellai  ditet e fundit?
Mos ishin tipa te dyshimte?
Ku jan ata?
Po policia italiane e konfirmon mbrritjen e tije ne Itali?

Cfar thote e Shoqja per situaten shpirterore apo financiare apo shoqerore te te shoqit..pra te vellait tuaj?


Ne dor te Zotit o Kozet.. e ndoshta ai cfaqet nje dite..

----------


## Kozetta

Faleminderit qe me ke shkruar. Eduarti ka shkuar ilegalisht me tragetin e Durresit Iliria per ne Brindizi te Italise. Policia Italiane nuk dinte gje, eshte pyetur. Gjithashtu Interpoli, Policia Shqiptare, te gjitha jane njoftuar. Ne emisionin Ku je e kemi nxjerre por asnje gje deri tani. 
Ai ishte divorcuar nga e shoqja Luljeta Sinovarfi,  se ai te ikte i tha se do te marr kalamajte dhe do te shkoj ne Gjermani ku i vellai i saj ndodhet. Ne fakt ajo shkoi ne Greqi dhe u martua. Nuk deshiron qe femijet te mbajne kontakt me gjyshin dhe gjyshen, nuk ma ben zemra te mendoj keq. Vetem se fjalet qe ajo tha nje jave pasi ne po kerkonim per Edin ishin: Mos u merzisni se Edin se gjen gje. 
 Personi qe i mori leket dhe e hypi ne Traget tha se ka mberrire mire.  Eshte marre ne pyetje nga autoritetet Italiane dhe nuk ka thene gje. Vetem se e thote se ka mberritur mire por ai nuk ka telefonuar. Nje gje qe na ben te kemi shprese eshte se perpara se te nisej, ishte shume i deshperuar nga ndarja me te shoqen, ka thene neper te aferm se do te largohem dhe nuk do te behem i gjalle pese vjet. Nje person ne Tirane me emrin Bashkim Brojka para kater vjetesh i thote babait se Edi eshte shendosh e mire dhe eshte martuar. Ndodhet ne Ausburg te Gjermanise. Edi ishte tip i dashur si ka mundesi qe mos te behet me prinderit. Nuk e di se cfare te mendojme. 

Pershendetje 
Kozeta

----------


## Brari

Kush eshte ky Bashkimi.. cfar njohje ka pasur me Edin tuaj?
Sa i sigurte eshte ai ne deshmine e tije?
Cojani ambasades gjermane Foton e Edit.
Le ta pyese dhe policia kte Bashkimin sepse mundet te kete folur qesim.. kur thote populli.. pra pa pergjegjsi.

Rendesi ka qe Edi te ket zbritur ne Token italiane. 
Dihet se burri kur ndahet nga gruaja e femijet  patjeter kalon ne depresion dhe varet nga tipi i njeriut  perballimi i gjendjes.
Sa me kafsh eshte dikush aq me lehte e kalon e sa me i ndjeshem aq me rende goditet nga ndarjet e sidomos nga mos kontakti me femijet.
Prandaj nuk eshte cudi qe Edi te kete qene ne te tilla gjendje kur ka ikur dhe plus telashet e "berjes letrave" jashte shtetit  ta ken cuar ne situata te veshtira.
Ne se eshte 120% e sigurte se Bashkimi e ka pare Edin ( me te pare kuptohet ..te ket ndaluar e folur me te) athere qepjuni Ausburgut dhe kti Bashkimit per hollesira.

Patjeter ka aty shqiptar  qe mund te thone dicka. 
Por ambasada gjermane mund tju ndihmoje besoj me shume por dhe ambasada shqiptare ne gjermani dicka mund te beje.
Edhe Dojce Velles dergojani nje lutje qe te lajmeroje per njeriun tuaj.
Nuk do ishte keq dhe nje Lajmerim ne Gazetat Shqiptare qe botohen jashte sikurse Bota Sot qe lexohet pothuaj ne cdo qytet te Gjermanise nga Shqiptaret.
Ne se ai eshte shendosh si molla diku.. patjeter meriton nje dru te mire per Tmerrin qe ja ka krijuar Familjes.. pra prinderve sepse gruaja sta ka asgje.. thot Populli.
Megjithate Adriatiku ..deti.. mbetet misteri me i madh..
Prandaj Bashkimi duhet Hetuar se mos eshte nje Mashtrues.

----------


## Arcimedes

> Pershendetje antare te forumit dhe shqiptaret ne Shqiperi dhe ne mbare Boten. 
> Quhet Eduart Kamberaj, vellai im qe ne 16 janar te 1999 eshte larguar nga Shqiperia me Tragetin Iliria dhe nga ajo dite kane kaluar 7 vjete dhe nuk eshte degjuar prej tij asgje. Mamaja e Eduartit Shpresa dhe babai i Eduartit tashme jane te semure dhe kerkojne me cdo kusht te dine per Edin nese eshte gjalle. Eduarti eshte i moshes 40 vjec, sy bojqelli, i gjate 1m e 78 cm, i lindur ne  Tirane (tek Lagja 2 "Brryli"), ka qene i martuar me Luljeta Sinovarfin dhe ka dy djem Oltjoni  dhe Armandi  te cilet ndodhen ne Greqi. 
> Ju lutem kush ka ndonje te dhene (ndoshta ka nderuar edhe emrin), ju lutem na njoftoni. Se shpejti do te vendos edhe fotografine e tij. 
> Zoti ju bekofte,
> 
> Pershendetje miqesore
> Kozetta
> 
> creseal77@yahoo.com



Vendos ndonje fotografi kozeta se ka mundesi qe ta njoh edhe une, sepse edhe un kam ikur dikur me anijen "Iliria" (mars '91 nga Durresi) dhe un kam takuar dhe njoh shume Shqiptar ketu ne Evrope. Po te duash me dergo ndonje mesazh privat. 

Po dita gje un te njoftoj pastaj me mesazh, apo me e-mail.


kalofshi mire.

----------


## Blue_sky

Kozeta,
bashkite e cdo qyteti ne Europen Perendimore kane nje seksion te vecante ne te cilin regjistrojne emigrantet,dhe pasi te marrin nen-shtetesine me duket se i ruajne dosjet e tyre.Tani,nese mendon qe ai eshte ne Ausburg,vihu ne kontakt me Bashkine e Ausburg nepermjet e-mailin ose puneve te tilla.Dergoji nje fotografi,te dhenat fizike te tijat,kohen ne te cilen ai mendon qe mund te kete arritur atje...Mund te jete qe ai ka ndryshuar identitet,ne kete rast mund ta demtoje me nje veprim te tille...mgjth,besoj qe per prinderit e tu eshte me e rendesishme te dine se ku ndodhet ai.Ne Ausburg duhet te kete shoqata refugjatesh,duhet te kete grupe njerezish qe jane ne kontakt me njeri-tjetrin,qe njihen!Vihu ne kontakt me ato,nese ai eshte atje duhet ta njohe dikush,te pakten nga pamja.


Shpresoj te degjoni sa me shpejt ndonje lajm te mire per te.

----------


## Kozetta

Personi me emrin Bashkim Brojka qe ka folur per Edin, nuk e ka pare vet por i ka thene babait se Edi ka qene i ulur ne Kafene me dy persona te tjere. Dhe se simbas Bashkimit nuk e di pse Edi nuk telefonon sepse ai ka pike te vecante prinderit ne vecanti babain??? Ne te vertete Edi eshte tip shume i dashur por nuk di se cfare te them. Ne qofte se keni e mail shkruaje te dergoj fotografine e Edit eshte para 18 vjetesh por nqse e njeh nuk ka ndryshuar. Kam veshtiresi qe ta vendos ne Forum, sapo te gjej menyren do ta vendos foton e tij edhe ne Forum.

Kozeta 
creseal77@yahoo.com

----------


## shkodrane82

Kozeta e dashur, gje te rende po kalokeni si familje por dhe nqs Edi eshte
mire ashtu sic thone njerezit...si ka mundesi te mos lajmeroje familjen.

Uroj dhe shpresoj te jete mire, por nqs ai jeton dhe ka mundesi tek komunikimi
si gjithe njerezit e tjere, s'ma do mendja se ja e meriton kaq shume 
preukopimin tuaj...Pasi ai vete po ju le ne harrese.
Gjithsesi me vjen keq per prinderit tuaj qe perballen me dicka te tille.

----------


## Kozetta

Ne nje emision qe po jepet tek Telenorba Shqiptare "ku je", shume shqiptare jane larguar dhe nuk kane dhene per vite me rradhe shenje jete tek familjet e tyre. Nuk e di se me cfare merren ose truri nuk ju punon, por jane me qindra qe per 10,15 vjet nuk kane dale dhe kur ka pasur raste qe dikush ka telefonuar ne emisionin ku je qe kete person e kam pare ne kete vend, dikush ka kercenuar personin ose drejtuesit e emisionit.
 Nuk e di por ishalla eshte  mire dhe ne qofte se zoti na ndihmon dhe do ta gjejme do te jete nje gezim i madh, asnjeri nuk do te nderhyje ne jeten e tij.

----------


## Alicia

Kozeta nese di, ve nje foto ne forum,sepse ndoshta ndokush do e njohe tet vella.Uroj te bashkoheni sa me shpejt si familje.

----------


## [xeni]

> Nuk e di se me cfare merren ose truri nuk ju punon, por jane me qindra qe per 10,15 vjet nuk kane dale dhe kur ka pasur raste qe dikush ka telefonuar ne emisionin ku je qe kete person e kam pare ne kete vend, dikush ka kercenuar personin ose drejtuesit e emisionit.
>  Nuk e di por ishalla eshte  mire dhe ne qofte se zoti na ndihmon dhe do ta gjejme do te jete nje gezim i madh, asnjeri nuk do te nderhyje ne jeten e tij.


Kam pasur rastin te njoh nga afer persona dhe familje qe kane perjetuar diçka te tille; 6-7 vjet pa u bere te gjalle dhe pa njoftuar askend. Mendoj se nuk jane krejt pa tru, dhe ne njefare menyre mund te shpjegohet. Nejse s'ia vlen te merresh me analiza. 

Une besoj se vellai juaj eshte shendosh e mire dhe shume shpejt do gezoheni. Fakti qe dikush thote se e kam pare, per mendimin tim, eshte shenje shume e mire. Pastaj ai paska thene vete qe do largohem per ca vite. E keqja merret vesh shume shpejt po te ndodhe, dhe s'ma do mendja te kete ndodhe gje. Uroj qe te jete vetem çeshtje kohe deri sa t'i mbushet mendja te duket, ose ju ta gjeni vete.

gjithe te mirat

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

> Pershendetje antare te forumit dhe shqiptaret ne Shqiperi dhe ne mbare Boten. 
> Quhet Eduart Kamberaj, vellai im qe ne 16 janar te 1999 eshte larguar nga Shqiperia me Tragetin Iliria dhe nga ajo dite kane kaluar 7 vjete dhe nuk eshte degjuar prej tij asgje. Mamaja e Eduartit Shpresa dhe babai i Eduartit tashme jane te semure dhe kerkojne me cdo kusht te dine per Edin nese eshte gjalle. Eduarti eshte i moshes 40 vjec, sy bojqelli, i gjate 1m e 78 cm, i lindur ne  Tirane (tek Lagja 2 "Brryli"), ka qene i martuar me Luljeta Sinovarfin dhe ka dy djem Oltjoni  dhe Armandi  te cilet ndodhen ne Greqi. 
> Ju lutem kush ka ndonje te dhene (ndoshta ka nderuar edhe emrin), ju lutem na njoftoni. Se shpejti do te vendos edhe fotografine e tij. 
> Zoti ju bekofte,
> 
> Pershendetje miqesore
> Kozetta
> 
> creseal77@yahoo.com



*Me vjen shume keq per vellan tende..

Gjithashtu dhe per prinderit e tu qe jan te semur per kete gje.
Une do te sygjeroja te provonite njiher te kerkoni ndihme ne televizionin TNSH (Telenorba Shqiptare)
Me sa di une egziston nje emision i till dhe ne te shumtave te rasteve jan gjendur shume persona te larguar prej vitesh..Sepse ky Tv eshte me satelite dhe e shef nje bot e ter,une mendoje  dhe besoje se do marresh nje info per vellan tende..

Rrespekte Dj .*

----------


## ||_BeJbi_||

Kozeta

Me vjen shume keq qe ju nuk keni asnji haber nga vllai jot..
Dhe Gjithashtu me vjen shume keq qe prindrit e tu qenkan semure..
Ketu ne forum ka shume veta qe hyn nga Tirana po ashtu dhe nga Italia Nga Greqia Etj Etj...Une do te sygjeroja qe te vinit nje foto te vllait ketu ne forum dhe mbase dikush do e ket pare dhe tju kontaktoj!
Dhe nje gje tjeter qe mund ta beni eshte qe te pyesni shoket e tij mbase ai i ka kontaktuar ne nje menyre se me duket pak e cudicme qe asnji na shoket/gruja/femijet kushdoqoft ska patur gjat gjith kesaj kohe nji kontak te pakten me te!

Nejse Shpresoj qe tju ndihmoj dikush Sic e tha dhe Dj_Gabriel me lart TNSH *(Telenorba Shqiptare)* eshte program televizor qe e ndjek gjith bota shpresoj se dicka mbase del 

Me vjen shume Keq Ishalla Merni donji informacion te Duhur!

----------


## ||_BeJbi_||

Kozeta

Ose postoni gjith andej foton e ti ne per gazeta etj etj Flisni me ke e ka njojtur ku eshte nisur per te ikur Shkoni tek kjo Tragetin Iliria Dhe Pysni kush ka qene ate dite ne traget a ke qen vllai jot apo jo ku kan ndaluar etj etj!

Me vjen keq edhe njehere!

----------


## Kozetta

> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1142727622


Fotografia Eduart Kamberaj, I larguar para 7 vitesh nga Durresi me tragetin Iliria (16 Janar 1999). Qe prej asaj dite nuk eshte pare ose degjuar me familjen. Ju lutem kush e ka pare te na njoftoje. 
Sinqerisht, 

Kozeta

----------


## Julie

Kozeta po te duash ma nis me email ne j_miti@yahoo.com (me vizen poshte _ midis J dhe MITI )qe ta publikoj ketu. Se di cili eshte problemi, por do mundohem.

Jam ne linje dhe po pres emailin tuaj 
Julie

----------


## Julie

Fotografia *Eduart Kamberaj*, I larguar para 7 vitesh nga Durresi me tragetin Iliria (16 Janar 1999).

Kush e ka pare, te kontaktoje *Kozetten* (ketu me siper) per me shume informacion.

----------


## mario_kingu

kozeta me vjen shum keq per cfar ju ka ndodh  
por vi foto per me shum se mbase e njoin


vi foto se ketu ne forum jemi nga tere bota  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Gjallica

Kozeta te uroj te kesh lajme te mira se me shpejt per vellaun tend....
* P.s* Ju te tjeret nese nuk keni gje per te thene, me mire mos shkruani fare. Situata te tilla bejne te harrosh se si lidhen fjalet jo me te kesh nerva tu pergjigjesh edhe "Pse-ve" te kota nga ju.  

Gjalica!

----------


## Kozetta

> Kozeta te uroj te kesh lajme te mira se me shpejt per vellaun tend....
> * P.s* Ju te tjeret nese nuk keni gje per te thene, me mire mos shkruani fare. Situata te tilla bejne te harrosh se si lidhen fjalet jo me te kesh nerva tu pergjigjesh edhe "Pse-ve" te kota nga ju.  
> 
> Gjalica!


You faleminderit shume, 
Kozeta

----------

